# Who's Down For Foothill Flyers/monrovia Ride This Sat 16th?



## rustjunkie (Apr 14, 2016)

This month has gotten away from me, didn't realize this was the third Saturday!
I'll be at Library Park at 9am if anyone else is up for it


----------



## the2finger (Apr 14, 2016)

We will b there just don't go to the airport


----------



## rustintime (Apr 15, 2016)

I'll be there..


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Apr 15, 2016)

I don't know that I'll be there at 9:00 am sharp, but I'll be there.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 15, 2016)

Cool! We'll roll out at 10


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## tikicruiser (Apr 17, 2016)

Tony, is that your  bike with the broken chain? Hope it was on the way back and not on the way out. Hey Oscar I like the "Sharpie" mustasche, why don't you try growing a real one!


----------



## rustintime (Apr 18, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> Tony, is that your  bike with the broken chain? Hope it was on the way back and not on the way out. Hey Oscar I like the "Sharpie" mustasche, why don't you try growing a real one!



 yup.. 50 year old chains can't push 250 lbs. forever... I only had to walk around 100 yards to my truck..


----------



## tikicruiser (Apr 18, 2016)

Good deal, 100 yard's beat's 4or5 miles!


----------



## okozzy (Apr 19, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> Hey Oscar I like the "Sharpie" mustasche, why don't you try growing a real one!




I will, if you can ever tell me the difference between a fresh and a frozen croissant.


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 19, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 305971 View attachment 305972 View attachment 305973 View attachment 305974 View attachment 305975 View attachment 305976 View attachment 305977 View attachment 305978
> View attachment 305979




Who's Monark 5 bar is that?? I love it and want it! Haha


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 20, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> Who's Monark 5 bar is that?? I love it and want it! Haha



Vintage Paintworkz.  Painted and "Aged" by John.
Everyone loves and wants that bike.....


----------



## tikicruiser (Apr 20, 2016)

Oscar a fresh croissant is like the ones made fresh layer by layer at the "Paris Baguette", frozen croissant's are made with that toxic stuff you "pedal" to the public. Now you can grow a "real" mustache.(if you can). Bill


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Apr 20, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> Who's Monark 5 bar is that?? I love it and want it! Haha



I gave it the Vintage Paintworx treatment


----------



## okozzy (Apr 20, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> Oscar a fresh croissant is like the ones made fresh layer by layer at the "Paris Baguette", frozen croissant's are made with that toxic stuff you "pedal" to the public. Now you can grow a "real" mustache.(if you can). Bill




LOL...


----------



## tikicruiser (Apr 20, 2016)

Oscar, you know I'm just messing with you. See you at the next ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 20, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> Oscar, you know I'm just messing with you. See you at the next ride.



So who's bringing the croissants?


----------



## tikicruiser (Apr 20, 2016)

$1.60 a pop, I'll bring a few.


----------



## okozzy (Apr 20, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> So who's bringing the croissants?



Who's bringing the coffee?


----------



## okozzy (Apr 20, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> Oscar, you know I'm just messing with you. See you at the next ride.



Oh I know... and you know I love ya brotha; pastry issues and all ....!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the2finger (Apr 22, 2016)

If I eat any croissants I'll be breaking chains too!


----------



## tikicruiser (Apr 24, 2016)

Only if you eat the "frozen" one's Oscar sell's!


----------

